# Ridgid B.S. + D.P. on closeout @ H.D.



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Stopped by the H.D. in Marietta, Ga. today and they were dropping the price of the Ridgid Bandsaw and Drillpress to $184 and $150 respectively,Also saw a DW735 marked down to $279, better hurry these won,t last but dept mgr. said it could be regional to start, but judging from the fact I now have the R-4511 and the Ridgid Jointer in my possesion for $299 and $164 I,d think this is happeneing elsewhere as well, If interested keep an eye on your H.D. or call to see, might save ya a few bucks for Valentines Day.:wub:


----------

